# Bo and staff



## Deaf Smith (Dec 22, 2008)

Guys,

I'm looking for a good, I mean GOOD book or video on the Bo. Now I've had some training with the bo but I'd like to really train with it.

Now there are no really good pratitionors around where I'm at now,but being in the martial arts for many years I've learned how to learn.

So can you guys give me some good leads on this?

Thanks,

Deaf


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 22, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a good, I mean GOOD book or video on the Bo. Now I've had some training with the bo but I'd like to really train with it.
> 
> ...


 
Deaf,

What style of staff work do you want to learn?  Japanese, Chinese, Western?  Narrow it down a little please because there's a lot of material out there.

Cheers,

David


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 22, 2008)

David,

Thanks for the help.

I've been working out with a bo for the last several weeks to strengthen my upper body (and man does it work) in ways weight lifting does not do. But very basic technique only goes so far. And I perfer my workouts to do more than just workout, that is gain a skill in the process. 

With me it's not so much about style than in techniques. I have no doubt Japanese and Chinese both have their own advantages and disadvantages (although I'm curious as to western... it sounds more like a combination of several styles.)

So maybe you can first give me a primer as to the differences in styles. Then we can go from there.

Thanks,

Deaf


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 22, 2008)

There seem to be three "big" systems of kobudo right now.  Matayoshi Kobudo, Ryu Kyu, and Yamanni Chinen Ryu.  

I enjoy practicing Yamanni Chinen Ryu kobudo, which is an old Okinawan style of kobudo.  I'm no expert, but I do hope to one day test with Oshiro Sensei for a Yudansha ranking.  I still have a lot of work to do, though.  

If anything, there are several folks who are far more proficient than I am, in this system, who may be able to give you a better insight.  

This system utilizes long, flowing, legato strikes, maximizing the striking power of the bo, yet also maximizing the defensive capabilities by shortening the grip while blocking.  Things flow together smoothly, and it becomes second nature to transition seamlessly from an offensive attack to a defensive move, and vice versa.  

The kata are smooth flowing forms, and they look really impressive when someone with a good set of fundamentals performs them.  Yamanni Ryu has been making a good impact (no pun intended) on the USA-NKF competition, and I hope that it continues to grow and develop.  

I can tell you right away, that he sells a really good video disc called "Yamanni Ryu, Vol. 1" that covers the fundamental techniques, as well as four of the fundamental kata in the system (Suuji No Kun, Chou No Kun Sho, Chou No Kun Dai, Ryu Bi No Kun), as well as several drills.  

I will also tell you, though, that the video is best used as a supplement, and not as the main source of training.  It's best to learn from a live instructor, of course.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Deaf here are some staff clips that might spike your interest

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBOjNmynrQc&NR=1

From Kukishinden Ryu Bojutsu



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K0ary9MR08&feature=related

From Tenshin Katori Shinto Ryu





 

Monkey staff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3LEeUrrp-4&feature=related

Tai chi chuan staff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJtRtlY2exc&feature=related

Hsingyi spear form however you could use spear forms with your staff forms.


----------



## harlan (Dec 23, 2008)

Then there is Matayoshi kobudo. One can get some exposure from the various tapes and dvds out there. Matayoshi made a tape or two, and had a penchant for teaching kata differently...LOL! 

Hokey production, but has the basic bo katas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqrk8yeIZ-E&feature=PlayList&p=5553C28FE8C6CBD5&index=12

Online, free, versions at this youtube account:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnjUuFaj9DQ&feature=channel_page


----------



## Langenschwert (Dec 23, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> (although I'm curious as to western... it sounds more like a combination of several styles.)


 
"Western staff" is a catch-all phrase for any European staff system. One has a lot of information on staff use in the German manuals, particularly Meyer and Mair. There are also living arts like Jogo do Pau (Potuguese) and Grande Baton (French).

For example, some plays from Meyer and Mair:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gzgi8kB6cPU&feature=channel_page

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 23, 2008)

harlan said:


> Then there is Matayoshi kobudo. One can get some exposure from the various tapes and dvds out there. Matayoshi made a tape or two, and had a penchant for teaching kata differently...LOL!


 
Actually, many of the chief instructors of kobudo systems do this.  This way, they can tell who has been learning from videos, and who has been receiving live instruction.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks all!

Grenadier, I'll do research on those styles you outlined.

I've watched most of the videos. I feel if I'm going to learn to staff, I want to learn effective fighting techniques, not show stuff (well ok, AFTER I've learned the serious stuff, maybe some flashie moves, but I want the real deal first. I'm a martial first, art second person.

Thanks again.

Deaf


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Deaf,

Looks like the guys above gave you some great starting points.  I'll add this for a western resource:

http://www.amazon.com/Fighting-Quar...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1230234328&sr=8-1

Cheers,

David


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks David.

Now I have lots of Christmas stuff to study!

Deaf


----------



## searcher (Dec 25, 2008)

Here are my choices(not in order):

http://www.centurymartialarts.com/P...rate_With_Master_Angi_Uezu_Series_Titles.aspx

http://www.martialsource.com/kobudovideos.htm

These two are my favorites and they are easy to learn from.   The fact that they show bunkai on each is an added plus.

If you are looking for some Chinese forms I suggest anything from:

www.wle.com

Master Lam is a great MAist and instructor.   Plus his videos are pretty good.


----------



## chinto (Feb 4, 2009)

I have the fighting quarter staff from amazon mentioned earlier.. its not a bad resource for several old European quarter staff styles. 

my preference is for the Okinawan Kobujitsu use of the staff/bo/kun.

I would suggest that you find an instructor in one of the Okinawan systems such as Shobayashi shorin ryu, or matsubayashi shorin ryu or Kobayashi shorin ryu as they do teach Kobudo/kobujitsu as part of the system when taught properly.


----------

